

Alarm at Google Yahoo partnering - wheels
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/-/2/hi/technology/7393486.stm

======
babul
The timing of the coalition in opposition is really suspect to me. Am I
conspiracy theorist if I think it sound like a front for MS backed pressure
groups to scupper the deal?

